# Beer deal in Tesco



## Protocol (8 Dec 2006)

Two cases for 30 euro, mix and match:

24 Warsteiner 33cl
20 Beck's 275ml
20 Rolling Rock 33cl
20 Labatt's Ice 33cl

48 bottles for 30 euro, or 62.5c each!!!!!!


----------



## TarfHead (8 Dec 2006)

LIDL are doing cheap beer next week.

50cl cans of BECKs for €1.34

plus Stella, Bass & Tennants


----------



## Protocol (8 Dec 2006)

How do you know that?  No sign on their website. I'm curious.


----------



## dontaskme (8 Dec 2006)

here in Germany a 500ml bottle of beer is about 60-70 cent. And that's for a nice beer, you could also get beer for less. Makes €1.34 seem suddenly expensive.


----------



## derryman (8 Dec 2006)

the warsteiner is a good quality german beer - imported and 5% - under-rated IMO


----------



## TarfHead (8 Dec 2006)

Protocol said:


> How do you know that? No sign on their website. I'm curious.


 
I have their current 'magazine' on the desk in front of me
 - LIDL beer sale Mon 11 to Sun 17-Dec

Stella Artois - cans & bottles
Tennents
BECKs
BASS


----------



## shnaek (8 Dec 2006)

derryman said:


> the warsteiner is a good quality german beer - imported and 5% - under-rated IMO



Hear hear. Picked up two crates a few nights ago. It is nice beer alright.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Dec 2006)

it is a good beer. and so was that czech one aldi used too sell. I guessed it was staropramen by another name. tennents is poor. don'k like stella.


----------



## Guest127 (9 Dec 2006)

popped into dunnes today to pick up a slab of guinness.(I know I live in Dundalk but I dont like the northern sizes for guinness, dont even come near to filling a pint glass) and it was just over €45. same slab in superquinn and aldi locally is just over €35. also mrs cu was got 6 bottles of red wine today for €22 in superquinn. says its ok. I'll take her word for it


----------



## rabbit (9 Dec 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> I know I live in Dundalk but I dont like the northern sizes for guinness, dont even come near to filling a pint glass


 
Why not top up with another bottle , or if having friends open a whole lot of bottles at once ?   It never bothers me if drink comes in 330ml or 400 or 500ml sizes, tis still drink + along as theres enough of it...


----------



## Guest127 (11 Dec 2006)

Hi Rabbit. with beer it doesn't bother me but with the black stuff it does. Guinness also isn't quite as cheap down the north as other beers. and its 4.1% as well . not much different I grant but at €35  (tesco also have this price) for 24 x500 cans its not worth going down for. just dont understand how tesco, superquinn, and lidl have this price and dunnes are €10  more expensive. not really like them to be that much more expensive.


----------



## Protocol (11 Dec 2006)

SuperValu have 24*500ml Guinness draught cans on special offer at about 26-27 euro at ther moment.

Seems to be one third off the normal case price of 39 approx.  Works out at approx. 1.12 euro per can. SAVAGE DEAL!!!

May not be available in all SVs.


----------



## Murt10 (11 Dec 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Beamish is not hurting Guinness more than we are hearing about. 50c a pint cheaper in the pub, that's a considerable difference. 

As far as I can see a lot more drinking is now done at home. When people are buying tinnies for home consumption, they will not necessarily remain loyal to tins of their of their favourite pub drink (I havn't seen Dutch Gold, Orangeboom or the Lidl or Aldi largers in any pub yet). But seriously, people who drink Guinness in a pub often decide to drink another drink at home - Heiniken, Bulmers etc 

Between buying a few beers in a pub, getting there and paying for a taxi home following a massive queue, the smoking ban, the Garda crackdown, the price of takeaway eaten on the hoof (or indoors but not enjoyed as your afraid of having the sh1t kicked out of you by some lunatic out of his head on a mixture of drink and drugs) and just the whole price of a night out. You wouldn't have much change left by the time it's finished. The highlight of the night is to go out into the freezing cold breeze and wet every time you want a puff. 

On the other hand, round to a mates house, couple of 6 packs/bottle of wine from the supermarket/offie, smoke your head off in comfort, order a pizza/curry and walk/stagger home. 

I think the draught stout in a tin, of which they were so proud, has come back to bite Guinness hard. The taste of the stuff you drink at home has improved considerably over time.. 

Guinness are now matching Beamish for price in the supermarkets. I'm probably the wrong person to ask as I prefer the taste of Beamish, but it appears to me that the price of tins of Guinness, which were initially much more expensive, have come down recently to match the price of the tins of Beamish.


Murt


----------



## Guest127 (11 Dec 2006)

agree Murt. pubs are definitely charging too much for some drinks as well. for instance in one of the dundalk tescos yesterday 24x500 guinness was just over €35. the price for one can was €1.85 right beside the black stuff ( bbc talk) there was carlsberg and harp. carlsberg was €1.75 and harp €1.35 for 500 cans. I left mrs Cu to it and crossed the road to watch the arsenal/chelski game. Pint of Guinness was €3.75 and a pint of Harp, which was what I was drinking was €4.00. so a drink that was considerably cheaper in supermarkers was now considerably more expensive in the pub. as CM will say it wasn't a rip off but the pubs are creaming it on some items. hard to feel sympathy for them.


----------



## rabbit (12 Dec 2006)

Got it up north  cheaper.


----------



## JP1234 (12 Dec 2006)

Tesco also appear to have dropped some wine prices. While stocking up tonight the 2005 Sancerre was now priced at €9.02 from €12.99, I got a lovely Pinot Noir for €7.67 from €9.99 and noticed various other wines seemed cheaper than normal. They didn't seem to be on _special offer _so here's hoping it's a genuine price drop!


----------



## Guest127 (13 Dec 2006)

dunnes are now advertising 24 cans x500 of genius for just over €35. which is less tan €1.50 per can. which normally retail at €1.85. So all the multiples now have this offer. which can only mean its a Guinness offer. we all know that Guinness are not a non profit making organisation so I assume they are happy with the profit on their product at this sale price ( under €1.50 per can) and we all know that Christmas is the most expensive time of the year. So why do Guinness charge €1.85 for the rest of the year. the words R** O** spring to mind but I am afraid of that shotgun CM is toting at the moment so maybe will settle for overpricing.
Rabbit; depends on what you buy. most beers are cheaper. some I have never seen on sale here ie I love red dog and its only £15 for 24x350cls in Curleys. also the terrible two find that wkd stuff a lot cheaper in newry. at the current price of guinness the value is in the south.


----------



## gurramok (13 Dec 2006)

Agree with the Beamish in a can, far superior to the Guinness in the can.
I got a crate of those special offer Guinness, not as nice, drinkable but thats about it, did anyone find this as well?

Beamish is way much better taste at €1.69 a can(thanks to lidl ), pity its not more widespread in pubs in dubland.
Now will Diageo drop the price of my other fav tipple, kilkenny ale at €2 a can?!


----------



## Guest127 (13 Dec 2006)

Gurramok: is the can in the special offer Christmas packs different from the usual cans? is it older stuff? I know that at festivals ie slane as an example Guinness round up all the older stuff in pubs and exchange it for new stock and then sell the older stuff at the festival. maybe they do the same for Christmas. wouldn't surprise me anyway.


----------



## gurramok (16 Dec 2006)

Well, hard to tell if it is older stuff other than it has an all black can. I dont usually drink guinness out of can so cant really help there. I got the pack as it was on special offer and tried my luck, wont be buying again.

Base of can says best before date 17/05/07.

Drinking some of it now, it just ain't the same. Its like a totally different drink, inferior than what you get from Beamish in can or the real Guinness from the pub.
Its defo watered down, it'll get you tipsy still but flavour is out of touch with what a real guinness would give you!

A pity really.


----------



## r2d2 (16 Dec 2006)

*Super Valu Guinness offer*

Fellow drinkers...

I read on another post about the Tesco beer tray prices etc. My local S V is currently selling "short date" Guiness draught at €11.99 for 12 cans. Now and to my slight disappointment, they are only 440 ml cans but I can still live with this at €1 a can. They are out of date on December the 26th but may well be a great buy if you are having people over prior to the man in the red suit arriving. 

r2d2


----------



## r2d2 (16 Dec 2006)

*Re: Super Valu Guinness offer*

Can someone slip this into the 'beer in Tesco' thread as it may be more helpful/relevant ? Thanks, r2d2


----------



## jake108 (17 Dec 2006)

dontaskme said:


> here in Germany a 500ml bottle of beer is about 60-70 cent. And that's for a nice beer, you could also get beer for less. Makes €1.34 seem suddenly expensive.


 

I know but we're not in Germany.


----------



## sunrock (17 Dec 2006)

One could brew their own beer.  The kit is available in shops such as easons.
The cost per liter is in cents....only for own use.
Might be a good idea if a group of people got together.....especially if one is knowledgeable.....probably hard to get good quality but maybe..
How much tax is on beer here
I remember in the canary islands buying a liter bottle of san miguel ... it was very cheap..can`t remember exactly the price.
Is the tax on beer here the same in a pub as a supermrkt.


----------



## FTB (18 Dec 2006)

I got a box of 24 bottles of Budweiser for €21.99 in Lidl over the weekend. Considering I paid €15.99 for 10 bottles in my local supermarket about a month ago I think this is great value! I don't know if it's a special offer they are running for a limited time or if they are now stocking Bud but either way it's a great price. Stock up!


----------



## Mourinho (18 Dec 2006)

I picked up this offer in tesco, Dundrum at the weekend. They had all four of the beers, only Labatts Ice on display - just asked one of the employees about it and he said it was still on, what did I want and he went and collected it from the store room for me.


----------



## maebee (20 Dec 2006)

sunrock said:


> One could brew their own beer. The kit is available in shops such as easons.
> The cost per liter is in cents....only for own use.
> Might be a good idea if a group of people got together.....especially if one is knowledgeable.....probably hard to get good quality but maybe..
> How much tax is on beer here
> ...


 
I wouldn't necessarily recommend this SR. We tried this a few years ago and found ourselves "testing" the beer, just to see how it was coming along,every second night, then it was every night. Had to keep testing it til we got it right and then (funnily enough......................it was all gone)!!!!!!!!!!


----------

